# Funny Blog Entry



## srhoades (Apr 21, 2006)

Check out Paul Manata's latest blog entry
http://presstheantithesis.blogspot.com/


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 22, 2006)

That was quite an eye opener Sean, see more comments on it here


----------



## srhoades (Apr 22, 2006)

Yeah, I realised after I posted it that it was already posted.


----------

